# Daiwa Ninja lt oder Legalis lt



## Nils88 (8. Juni 2019)

Ich bin derzeit auf der Suche nach einer günstigen Rolle für eine leichte Rute.

Dabei bin ich auf die o.g. Rollen gestoßen. Vom Preis her nehmen die sich kaum etwas. 

Welche von den beiden Rollen würdet ihr empfehlen? Die Ninja hat ja einen hervorragenden Ruf, allerdings sollte die Legalis doch eine Ebene höher sein?


----------



## alexpp (8. Juni 2019)

Hauptunterschiede sind das Gewicht und ein weiteres Kugellager. Das Ritzel sitzt bei der Legalis in zwei Kugellagern. Mir wäre es wichtig, würde also in dem Fall die Legalis nehmen.


----------



## Seele (8. Juni 2019)

Also ich habe gerade vor zwei min meine neue Legalis ausgepackt und muss sagen ist für den Preis ok. Kein high Teich, aber sollte ne Zeit lang halten und Spaß machen.
Kaufempfehlung


----------



## Bilch (8. Juni 2019)

Nils88 schrieb:


> Die Ninja hat ja einen hervorragenden Ruf


Ja, die alte, nicht die neue LT.

Ich würde mich auch für die Legalis entscheiden. Aus denselben Gründen, die schon Alexpp genannt hat - vorausgesetzt die Rute ist mit der Rolle gut ausbalanciert (was eine leichte Rute aber fast immer ist).


----------



## Nils88 (8. Juni 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Ja, die alte, nicht die neue LT.
> 
> Ich würde mich auch für die Legalis entscheiden. Aus denselben Gründen, die schon Alexpp genannt hat - vorausgesetzt die Rute ist mit der Rolle gut ausbalanciert (was eine leichte Rute aber fast immer ist).



Heißt das, dass die neue Ninja schlechter ist als die alte? Falls ja, was genau hat sich denn verschlechtert?

Welchen Vorteil bringt es, dass das Ritzel auf 2 Kugellagern sitzt? Läuft die Rolle dann geschmeidiger?

Außerdem habe ich auch das ein oder andere Mal gelesen, dass die Ninja den ruhigeren Lauf im Vergleich zur Legalis hätte, ist da was dran? Hat jmd den direkten Vergleich?


----------



## alexpp (8. Juni 2019)

Mit den neuen LT Rollen ist Daiwa insgesamt ein guter Wurf gelungen. Für den Preis bekommt man wirklich gute Rollen.


----------



## Bayer321 (8. Juni 2019)

Nils88 schrieb:


> Heißt das, dass die neue Ninja schlechter ist als die alte? Falls ja, was genau hat sich denn verschlechtert?
> 
> Welchen Vorteil bringt es, dass das Ritzel auf 2 Kugellagern sitzt? Läuft die Rolle dann geschmeidiger?
> 
> Außerdem habe ich auch das ein oder andere Mal gelesen, dass die Ninja den ruhigeren Lauf im Vergleich zur Legalis hätte, ist da was dran? Hat jmd den direkten Vergleich?


Du machst mit beiden nichts verkehrt...trotzdem legalis wenn ich entscheiden müsste...geh ins Geschäft und nimm beide in die hand dann weisst dus....ruhig nicht nur eine, gibt schon Unterschiede auch beim gleichen Modell teilweise....oft dann die ab werkschmierung....die laufen beide geschmeidig
Hightec Rollen haben auch keinen fischmagneten verbaut ... p/l Verhältnis ist bei beiden tip top


----------



## alexpp (9. Juni 2019)

Nils88 schrieb:


> ...Welchen Vorteil bringt es, dass das Ritzel auf 2 Kugellagern sitzt? Läuft die Rolle dann geschmeidiger?
> 
> Außerdem habe ich auch das ein oder andere Mal gelesen, dass die Ninja den ruhigeren Lauf im Vergleich zur Legalis hätte, ist da was dran? Hat jmd den direkten Vergleich?



Ritzel in zwei Kugellagern: der Abrieb bzw. winzige Spänchen im Fett können das Plastik abtragen und damit das Spiel vergrößern. In zwei Kugellagern kann sich das Ritzel theoretisch leichter drehen, praktisch wohl auch ein wenig. Wie gesagt, mir ist das grundsätzlich wichtig, auch wenn es vielleicht nur langfristig etwas bringt.

Mit den Geräuschen ist das so eine Sache, ich bin ja aktuell mit einer Exceler LT nicht zufrieden.


----------



## Bayer321 (9. Juni 2019)

Dieses Problem leicht (schleifendes Geräusch) wird durchwegs berichtet von der lt Reihe,auch in anderen Foren..... scheint kontruktionsbedingt zu sein scheint so,entweder man kommt mit einem minimalen Geräusch klar und bekommt viel Rolle für relativ wenig geld,oder sollte sich nicht für die lt Reihe entscheiden....je man sich bewusst darauf konzentrieren desto mehr störts;p


----------



## Bilch (9. Juni 2019)

Jede Rolle in dieser Preisklasse ist ein Kompromiss. Es kann einfach nicht Perfekt sein. Entweder ist das Wickelbild soso, oder die Achse hat etwas Spiel, oder es macht irgendwelche Geräusche … Ich würde so sagen: die Bremse muss einwandfrei funktionieren und die Rolle sollte bei guter Wartung möglichst lang ihren Job machen. Die alte Ninja (und auch viele andere Rollen) war gerade deswegen so oft empfohlen. Die neuen LTs sind dafür noch nicht lange genug auf dem Markt.


----------



## Peter_Piper (9. Juni 2019)

Ich würde ja beim Bode die alte Legalis holen. Ist aber nur meine Meinung.

Hier wurden übrigens einige LT-Modelle getestet. Evtl. hat @Nils88 ja mal Lust reinzulesen.


----------



## Bilch (9. Juni 2019)

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Ich würde ja beim Bode die alte Legalis holen. Ist aber nur meine Meinung


Gutes Angebot; man bekommt eine bewährte Alu Rolle (Plastik Rotor) mit E-Spule für nicht zuviel Geld. Etwas ist aber problematisch: diese Rolle hat eine 6:1 Übersetzung. Ich weiss nicht wozu der TE die Rolle braucht aber es könnte wohl zu hoch sein.


----------



## Uzz (10. Juni 2019)

Nils88 schrieb:


> Heißt das, dass die neue Ninja schlechter ist als die alte? Falls ja, was genau hat sich denn verschlechtert?


offensichtlichster Rückschritt: Der alten Ninja A lag eine Zweitspule bei, bei der neuen LT (die nicht billiger geworden ist) löhnt man 15+ € zusätzlich für eine zweite Spule. Das mindert die Attaktivität der Ninja als _DIE_ preiswerte Einsteigerlösung deutlich. 

Ich würde bei den LTs zur Legalis (oder Exceler = Legalis mit Einschraubkurbel) greifen. Erst ab da stimmt das L in LT (light) tatsächlich. Die neue Ninja ist trotz LT-Kürzel bei gleicher Größe (wirklich Größe, nicht Modellbezeichnung) nicht leichter als die alte. 

Welche Größe solls denn etwa werden? Je größer, desto schwabbeliger kommt einem bei angemessener Belastung der Rollenfuß vor. Die kleinen mag ich.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. Juni 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Etwas ist aber problematisch: diese Rolle hat eine 6:1 Übersetzung. Ich weiss nicht wozu der TE die Rolle braucht aber es könnte wohl zu hoch sein.



Die Übersetzung variiert je nach Modellgröße.
Problematisch ist daran nix, gewöhnt man sich sehr schnell dran. Der Schnureinzug der alten Legalis ist so oder so recht hoch.


----------



## geomas (10. Juni 2019)

sorry, leicht OT: 
von der _Ninja A_ (erstmalig gefischt vor ein paar Monaten) war ich so begeistert, daß ich mir drei weitere Ninja A geholt hab. 
Ein paar Restexemplare sind ja noch im Handel. 
Vom Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis meiner Meinung nach nicht zu toppen (hab pro Rolle ca. 40€ incl. Versand gezahlt).


----------

